# Does my wiring diagram jive?



## Silverad04 (Apr 28, 2014)

Will someone kindly find a problem with my diagram...Thanx -Rob


----------



## earl60446 (Apr 28, 2014)

No ground terminal shown on the charger ac plug :LOL2: 
In all seriousness, it looks good to me. Are those motor cables for starting? Gauge is not shown on those cables.
Tim


----------



## krawler (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## jerseyjimk (Apr 28, 2014)

All looks good except for the trolling motor.I think you need the fuse before the switch,this way it will save the switch also.maybe I'm wrong or maybe I'm right


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350459#p350459 said:


> jerseyjimk » Mon Apr 28, 2014 6:58 pm[/url]"]All looks good except for the trolling motor.I think you need the fuse before the switch,this way it will save the switch also.maybe I'm wrong or maybe I'm right



x2 on this.

Don't need a switch on the TM unless you're gonna hard wire it to the power supply wires. Most TM's have the plug/receptacle which acts as a switch in my mind. I always unplug the TM when I load up anyways.


----------



## Silverad04 (Apr 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350395#p350395 said:


> earl60446 » Today, 10:30[/url]"]No ground terminal shown on the charger ac plug :LOL2:
> In all seriousness, it looks good to me. Are those motor cables for starting? Gauge is not shown on those cables.
> Tim


Yes sir they are, they are already on the motor.


[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350467#p350467 said:


> TNtroller » 47 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350459#p350459 said:
> ...


I'll look into buying a plug for it. Thanks for the help fellas


----------



## mbweimar (May 3, 2014)

Might want to consider a 60 amp circuit breaker for the trolling motor. Just in case it trips you can reset it and not have to worry about carrying extra fuses.


----------

